# What kind of snake is this



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

Posting for a friend.
Thanks
Nancy


----------



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

Corn Snake


----------



## kudzuvine (Aug 11, 2011)

there's a saying about yellow touches black....black touches white???? one is poisonous, the other isn't. What I've see of corn snakes is there isn't a white stripe. But thank goodness we don't have them here so I'm not sure


----------



## Frenchy (Sep 28, 2005)

_don't think it is a Corn Snake think it is a Milk Snake......_










Milk Snake is specie of the king snake. They have smooth and shiny scales and their colours fluctuate from bands of red-black-yellow or white-black-red. However in some exceptional cases, red blotches instead of bands are seen. Their scales are divided into 19-23 rows and they have a single anal plate. The breeding process for milk snakes starts in spring, where they lay 2-17 eggs in rotting logs, which hatch from August to September. Milk snakes dwell in diverse areas, which include tropical forests, pine forests, damp coastal bottomlands, rocky mountainous regions, woodlands, plains, farmlands etc. Their range extends from Mexico, Colombia, Minnesota, Venezuela etc. Milk snake activity is mostly nocturnal. The young milk snakes prey on slugs, insects, earthworms and crickets. The adult snakes usually eat lizards and small mammals. They are also known to prey on frogs, fish, birds and their eggs. Although, milk snakes are more opportunistic eaters than other snakes, they typically feed on rodents.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Corn Snakes always have a "V" on their heads:








Milk Snakes tend to have rounder marks on the head:


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Looks more like a corn snake than a milk snake... We'd know for sure if we could see the head.

Usually a corn snake looks like it's dark, with lighter lines on it, where as a milk snake looks like it's a lighter color with dark spots on it...

Either way, it's a good snake...


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

kudzuvine said:


> there's a saying about yellow touches black....black touches white???? one is poisonous, the other isn't. What I've see of corn snakes is there isn't a white stripe. But thank goodness we don't have them here so I'm not sure


King snake and coral snake.. 

Red and yellow kill a fellow.. .If the red and yellow stripes touch each other, it's a coral snake. If there is a black band between the yellow and red, it's a king snake.


----------



## OkieDavid (Jan 15, 2007)

Red next to black is a friend of Jack. Red next to yellow will kill a fellow.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Red Milk Snake; _Lampropeltis triangulum syspila.
_http://www.google.com/search?q=lamp...0GaaV0QHrxoCoCQ&ved=0CDYQsAQ&biw=1280&bih=632
Patterns are highly variable, colors may vary by region

If it wasn't so cold out, I would offer to pay shipping.  That one's a beauty!!!


----------



## AtomicFarmer (Sep 16, 2012)

When we were kids in school, we learned a rhyme very similar to what OkieDavid posted above. Ours went "Red on black, a friend of Jack. Red on yellow, a deadly fellow."


----------



## mooman (May 19, 2008)

Its an eastern milk snake. No corn snakes that far north.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Whatever it is it sure is pretty.


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

looks like a ---- copperhead to me, eep:


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

mooman said:


> Its an eastern milk snake. No corn snakes that far north.


They are no farther North than I am, and we have plenty of Corn Snakes
They can be found as far North as Southern New England
It's well within the normal home range:








http://srelherp.uga.edu/snakes/elagut.htm


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

copperhead46 said:


> looks like a ---- copperhead to me, eep:


Now you of all people should know that isn't a copperhead. Coloring is similar, but the head and eyes are all wrong.


----------

